

I built this over a weekend. Curious if you like it? - yanda
http://gifpic.me
It&#x27;s basically an easy way to turn a 1 sec video into a GIF and share it on email, text, and Tumblr. Generally curious what you folks think. (It&#x27;s a pet 1-man project, not a startup)
======
dksf
Are you going to make it easy to make longer ones, too? This kind of feels
like Vine, but it's cool that you can use them in private with texting, too!

~~~
yanda
Good question. Would you like longer videos? My hope was to make it as easy to
make as a photo, hence opting for a shorter video.

~~~
dksf
well, the current short length is nice for a reaction, but I sometimes capture
a little bit more on Vine. Maybe this is simpler/better how it currently
works. Just wondering.

------
kamjam
Are you considering an Android version?

~~~
yanda
Yep!

------
dksf
This is actually super fun! Well done!

~~~
yanda
Thank you!

------
ryan
I like the simple/clean UI

~~~
yanda
Aw shucks. Thank you

